# fabrica de ensamble de circuitos impresos?



## microtronic (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola amigos tengo un diseño de un pcb doble cara.. como sabran los metodos artesanales no son factibles para diseños de mas de una cara...es como un poco tedioso y nada estetico estar soldando las vias y pads por la capa bottom y top y en llegado caso no se puede entonces..entonces me estube averiguando de una fabrica en la cual le puedas enviar el diseño del pcb, me comentaron y me dijeron de una empresa en china se llama goldphoenix.. www.goldphoenixpcb.biz y que tiene precios razonables y una calidad optima...conocen ustedes  esta antes mensionada u otra fabrica donde podamos enviar nuestros diseños...?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2008)

Hola, la verdad que solo el costo de envío podría llegar a superar el valor de tu proyecto.

Hay varias técnicas para hacer circuitos impresos... una de las más famosas es el traspaso de toner por calor (se plancha la oja del circuito sobre la placa)... aun no he conseguido hojas satinadas sueltas... y no pienso comprar una resma... asi que no he probado este método. Otra manera de traspaso es con acetona o thiner... seguro que alguna vez, en primer o segundo grado de la primeria hiciste algo de esto con la imagen de una revista.

Un poco más profesional, al parecer, es la serigrafía... la misma técnica que se usa para imprimir remeras, carteles, gabinetes, etc... si bien no he experimentado esta técnica, he tenido PCBs doble faz muy prolijos de verdad realizados con esta técnica.

si buscas por la red, por ahí hay un proyecto sobre como emplear un plotter para 'dibujar' con una fibra indeleble sobre acetato... y por qué no sobre la propia placa...

Recuerdo que en la primaria no había fotocopiadora (estoy hablando de comienzos de los '90) y para hacer copias, la escuela tenía una máquina que operaban las maestras... era una especie de fotocopiadora a manija jeje mimeografo, según me enteré hace poco jaja Esta máquina usaba tinta para hacer las copias. Así que en este momento estoy buscando por la red ideas para hacer un aparatito de estos, pero casero... espero que se pueda usar para pasar el diseño de papel a la placa.

La verdad espero haber respondido de acuerdo al tema.

Saludos,


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2008)

No confundas mimeografo con fotocopiadora. En un mimeógrafo para copiar cosas primero hay que escribirlas con lapiz hectográfico.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 10, 2008)

por qué no buscas una empresa que haga PCBs en tu pais? aca en Argentina hay una en cada esquina mas o menos...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2008)

Según mi amigo personal Google:
PCBdiscount €34.50
En España
electronicPCB Argentina
ComponentesElectronicos Latinoamérica
Venezuela (!)
intermarcica Venezuela

Me cansé. Che, alguna empresa que cobre barato la unidad en Argentina me interesa, ya me da fiaca hacer los prototipos con lo que ví por ahí.


----------



## eidtech (Jul 11, 2008)

pcbcart.com 

En China con buenos precios


----------

